# Tire pressure for race rubber?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

I have Kumho V700s 195/55/14 on SE-R wheels. It seems that no matter how much pressure I put in them, the front tires will roll onto the sidewalls. I have been running about 52 psi and it doesn't seem to help. It says on the tires that 44 is the max psi. Any suggestions?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, the road-racers claim the VictoRacers like lower pressure than other race tires. I usually autocrossed with 45 psig up front with Toyos and Yokohamas. Still, unless you install camber plates, you will see tire roll-over.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*Tire pressure*

I'm not sure how long you have been auto crossing, and I don't want to insult you, but it may not be your pressures. If you are pushing too hard in the corners you will roll the tires no mater how much air you put in them. Camber plates would help, but you must make sure you are not trying to over drive the corners. (Fast in the fast spots and slow in the slow spots) If I am totally of here let me know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I have been autocrossing for 3 years. I don't think that I am pushing the car to hard through the corners. I only drive fast enough in the corners that the front end has traction. If I feel the front end start to push I let off the gas. The front tires are still rolling over. 
I can't install camber plates since I run in G stock.

Michael


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

For a while I was running 36 front 32 rear on the original victoracers. This last event I upped them to 40 front 36 rear, and the entire time I've never seen them run over on the side wall.

Maybe its the new V700s that are doing this?

Check this out:

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23185


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I am running the new V700s and that is exactly what my tires look like too. Its too bad Hoosiers are so damn expersive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I run the V's up front with Azenis in the rear. I usually run about 40 psi front and 36 psi rear. I also have GC castor/camber plates (as well as various other goodies) and have negative camber dialed in as well as positive castor. I don't have the problem with the tire rolling. I agree with the others.........have you tried dialing in negative camber using the poor boy method?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*mball*, are you claiming the tires are rolling over because of the push you detect when powering through corners? Do you mark the sidewalls with shoe polish or chalk?


----------

